

How do Django class-based views work? - VuongN
http://www.gregaker.net/2012/apr/19/how-do-django-class-based-views-work/

======
VuongN
I would follow docs to required_login decorator on dispatch:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/topics/class-based-
vie...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/topics/class-based-
views/#decorating-the-class)

